# My goat's tail is down



## Goatndonkeys (Aug 5, 2013)

Hope someone can help. I have a boar goat with kid at foot, she lets him drink when ever he wants. She's eating & chews the cud but in the last few days her tail is down. She won't let me exam her rear end. Checked her gums they are pink but dark bits on the gums as well. 

I gave her some nutramol & wormed her she has lost a bit of weight but eats her pellets & hay plus her luc/ oaten mix. Her poo is normal ( balls) no discharge from nose. 
She does tend to wag her tail when it's been down. Any ideas what maybe wrong. 


She has acsess to grass & weeds, but the tail being down has just happened in last few days.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but if she is eating, drinking, chewing her cud, nursing her baby, pooping berries, not coughing, no discharge from eyes or nose, not isolating, not hanging her head or hunched up, I wouldn't be concerned with her tail being down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with goat crazy..she seems fine other wise..could be flies are troubling her or perhaps she is in heat? My girls flag their tail and many time tuck it under..
Take her temp to be sure there is nothing more...if she has discharge then shes most likely in heat


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is her tail down at certain times during the day or all day? If it is down just in the morning it could be because she is just cold. The last few weeks here have been chilly and everyone has their tails tucked until the sun finally breaks and warms it up.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

It's not terribly concerning unless you haven't looked UNDER her tail. Bugs, mites, fungus, yeast, etc all possible.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I didnt know tail being down was a bad thing. Daff keeps hers down most of the tome. She wags it alot and sometimes flags it but it is usually down.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

I'm with goatndonkeys on this one, definitely keep an eye on her. When my guys tails come done, I tend to look at worming and/or cocci issues. Goats can have normal manure with cocci and adults can have it also, though, how long has she been fresh (when did she kid out)? My does tend to go through a thing about 4 - 6 weeks fresh that they just seem to be off and then they bounce back. Yes, I definitely get concerned when a normally high tailed doe is keeping her tail clamped and she isn't in heat.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe a dose of ACV, the 'good for whatever ails you' tonic!? Just to put a spring in her step again...
(I know fermented liquids have that affect on me! ha ha)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Fermented liquids" 
A couple of mine rarely carry tail high. One doe even walks around like a quarter horse with her head low. It's just normal for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------

